# Over Excited About Training?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Liberty gets very excited <still!>

Do you keep treats on your body? Have you tried keeping them off your body...in another location like a shelf on a chair counter in a box etc...
Do you allow her to grab treats or must she take them calmly?

Have you worked on exercises that require her to be still - like eye contact exercises...long sits and downs? 

Do you speak really high/pitchy/loud when you praise? Sometimes getting so verbally excited will ramp them up. 

I have found with Trace if stop him & offer him a deep massage and give him the chance to relax that he will start again with more deliberation.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Have you tried wearing out before you start training. Takeing her on a walk playing fetch going swimming first then work on her obedience. This is what I have to do with Vendetta other wise it is a waste of time she is too happy to pay attention.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 27, 2010)

I would try doing some exercises in which you condition her to act calmly. For instance, only treat when she's calmed down and ALL FOUR paws are on the floor. Start doing this through out the day, too. Be sneaky and keep treats in your pocket so that whenever she settles down around you, praise and treat. She'll eventually start to understand that this type of calm behavior is what you really like.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

My bears nature is super chilled, however training time equates to a very excited dog (yes that's right 12 1/2 yr old bounding around like puppy!) I have always taken it mean that Sash loves to learn/train, which is exactly what I want. 

The over excitement behaviour related to training can be a pain in the butt (e.g do we really need to be excited at every repetition!), what we have is a command called 'look at me'. Quite simple really I ask her to 'look at me', she calms down and focuses upon me. 

Though it might not be the easiest trait more than anything I am blessed to have a crazy happy dog that loves training & learning!


----------

